# Zazu's first bath (that I know of) and Noah guarding his ark palace



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I was just about to leave for work this morning after getting both birds all settled and ready for the day. I had said goodbye to Noah and ran back down to the room only to be met with soaking wet EVERYTHING!!  
had to change all his paper etc all over again and run and get more fresh water!!









He's showing more of his personality every day and I was finally able to start clicker training yesterday with him now that I know what treats he likes and that he's comfortable eating them away from his cage (not for too long though).
He's very cute he tests everything by nuzzling or pushing into it with his head (it reminds me of how cats love to push their heads into everything to get a bit of love!  )

Poor little Noah on the other hand is going through a bad moult and is shedding all his large flight and tail feathers with lots of pin feathers coming through around his head 

Here he is being himself though ready to pounce and play his tricks 











I got him a very tiny deck of playing cards too and he's enjoying picking a card from the fanned out options


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh I so love this little cute guy, but I have to admit my darling Noah is still without doubt my favourite 
Those pictures of him close up are fantastic, his colour and vitality show up so clearly and then he cocks his cheeky little head


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Oh my gosh sooo cute. Both of them! Look at those faces! 

Great that you're doing clicker training with Zazu from the beginning. Some good training will make it easier when he's mature .


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Zazu looks so cute after his bath. And Noah is just beautiful as usual. Even if he is moulting he doesn't look it, you can hardly notice any pinnies.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I see Zazu already feels quite at home that he even decided to take a thorough bath! He looks very pleased at himself! 

And Noah is cute as can be with that little misplaced feather on his back, and those close up pics are just too sweet for words!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Totally awesome pictures, Niamh!
I'm amazed at how completed soaked Zazu managed to get himself. :laughing1: Of course, Noah is a cute as ever. *


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Zazu looks very cute even when he is wet! I hope Noah feels better soon!:hug:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Zazu is such an adorable little guy! I love his saucy expression-he has no shame to take advantage of his water bowl 

Of course, Noah is just as handsome is ever, and that third picture of him made me laugh out loud! :laugh: 
He looks like a little chicken bird :laughing: 

Great set of pictures today, Niamh! It looks like both boys are as happy as pie


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww, Zazu looks like he really enjoys a nice bath and Noah is another cute little plumping...just like a ripe Manila mango


----------

